# What are your favorite dual purpose pedals?



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking for something I can commute in and hit the trails. Currently have SPD shoes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've been wondering about these. i hate being clipped in if im doing a short ride to busy downtown roads, but i dont want to have to switch pedals everytime i want to do longer clipped in rides. see below, they have them at my lbs. the platform looks sucky and slippery though.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

What model are those?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont know, if you google SPD platform, you'll see options.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

You could just use platforms....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Cause that's all they've been using so far ?

Or maybe because commuting is often involving to stop every 300 feet to wait at the red light ? Or that in heavy traffic, you want to be able to put a feet down ASAP. And that you can keep the same shoe all day long at work ? And then don't care about expensive clippers pedals being harsh into the elements year round. And then because they don't make much snow shoes with SPD cleats...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

If you already have SPD pedals, I would just buy a pedal wrench and a good set of platform pedals. You can swap pedals out in less time than it takes to inflate tires.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, my commute suck. But at least I get to RIDE it.

A split second can really make a difference when you have to put your feet down. And if he's going to put those pedal on a commuter bike, why bother with being stuck on the SPD shoes ? Unless he plans to use his MTB to commute.

And what's up with driving a car


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I like these, the platforms stick well.

Shimano PD-M324 SPD Dual Platform Pedal


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Something Nice said:


> I disagree about your fear of a "split second difference" when putting your foot down when
> riding with SPDs. Especially in relatively tame (vs really tech off road riding) road conditions.
> 
> I commuted in heavy traffic, rain or shine for three years. I never considered switching to platforms because I was afraid of not being able to put a foot down
> ...


We obviously have very different commute. Doesn't matter.

And to the OP, like they said, get a good set of flats for commute if you already have clipless pedals. It's quick to swap them and you won't have to struggle with a hybrid type of pedal. You might even like the clips better or not.


----------



## jack and coke (Jan 17, 2012)

Something Nice said:


> I disagree about your fear of a "split second difference" when putting your foot down when
> riding with SPDs. Especially in relatively tame (vs really tech off road riding) road conditions.
> 
> I commuted in heavy traffic, rain or shine for three years. I never considered switching to platforms because I was afraid of not being able to put a foot down
> ...


Not everyone is a bad ass like you. My wife has the first set of Shimano Dual platforms and loves them. She doesn't feel as comfortable on a busy street as she does when we are out on a trail. Confidence goes a long way, especially when you are out on the road with all the jack off's that drive. Personally I would rather use platforms if I was commuting daily. I really don't want to rock MTB shoes at work all day or carry spare shoes in a back pack.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Something Nice said:


> No.
> 
> You obviously have a bunch of fear associated with riding SPDs. Especially while riding in traffic.
> 
> ...


For sure I'll trackstand for 1 minute long with a big back pack, boots and wind... Trackstand isn't the point here. The point is I ride about 10-15 blocks. I usually catch 10 red lights. So for me SPD's would be less appropriate then flats.

And how you know what I fear ? Like if you were inside my head ? You don't know anything about me, and I don't do about you either. So please keep it for yourself


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Something Nice said:


> What is your bike commuting experience?
> 
> Carrying work shoes in a backpack is really not a big deal.
> 
> If you ever start bike commuting and you find those shoes in your backpack to be too great a burden you can always store a set of shoes at work.


Humm... Is this thread about you or about the guy asking for dual platform pedal suggestions ? Please let's go back on topic Mister Nice Guy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You're hilarious.

We have some of the worst roads of all the North America here. Plus I ride downtown. So not on the country side.

Are you still trying to make a point or what ? Happy for you if you do an IronMan on every Monday morning, but I don't care. Ride whatever makes you happy. But don't make fun of others. It won't make you a better person in any way.

You may want consider changing your username btw


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


>


Shimano PD-A530 - cool beans.

I like the dual platform - it makes the morning commute simple, and, if I want to do a quick ride to O'Neil at lunch, I just change into my shoes and shorts, and ride. Nice and simple.


----------



## jack and coke (Jan 17, 2012)

Something Nice said:


> If you truly feel like people are making fun of you maybe you should refrain from posting such nutty stuff. You most likely would feel
> better about yourself and it might help you be less fearful.
> 
> You should also stop making like your commute is something that is SO scary. It's just riding a bike, as many folks do every day on bad roads and heavy traffic.
> ...


OMFG You Win! You have the biggest PENIS in this thread. Move along. We bow down to you.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

I would suggest something like the PD-M424 (resin body) or the 545 which is the metal body. I never have liked the single sided pedals because every person I've seen ride with them always has to look down to find the cleat.








424








545

Blueskycycling.com has the 424 for $50 and the 545 for $85


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep in mind, i would use the dual sided ones on my road/hybrid bike because i've made occasional runs downtown and dont want to always use the "shoes".

as far as what David C said about safety, i guess its personal preference. i have a little story that happened to me when i was a kid. i got a shoelace caught when riding down the sidewalk in the center of town. i COULD have just slowed down, and put my other foot down to avoid disaster.

however, i panicked and started yanking my foot, and dumped my whole bike and body into traffic. Luckily, nobody ran me over. I'll never forget how damn scary it was, and it stuck with me!

years later, trying out clipless, a similar thing happend. luckily i wasnt on a busy road, but i suddenly panicked and flailed my feet and crashed. I know clipless takes some time to get used to, but i think when you've been traumatized, you just feel better with what you know and are comfy wiht. So thats i probably wouldnt commute in a busy area clipped in, but thats just ME. i dont care what others do. For longer rides, on more rural roads, then i'll clip in.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'd like to add too, i know the benefits of clipless, particularly on hills, or any spot where you want to avoid feet bouncing, but having ridden both, i dont feel like platforms are horrible and way less efficient. but i'm curious why a short commute NEEDS to have extra efficiency. most short commutes have lots of stops and probably no huge sufferfest hills (unless in CA!).

OP, are you going to just use your same mtb bike? then you can probably jsut keep the SPD pedals you have. but if like me, you have a commuter-ish road bike, then the dual purpose seems like a good idea. If you're doing short commutes and dont care about going over-kill with efficiency upgrades, then just ride a beater with platforms. afteral, it IS POSSIBLE TO CLIMB A HILL AND PEDAL A BIKE WHILE NOT BEING ATTACHED!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> afteral, it IS POSSIBLE TO CLIMB A HILL AND PEDAL A BIKE WHILE NOT BEING ATTACHED!


Really ? I've been walking all the hills every time i'm commuting because I didn't know it was actually possible to do so with my flats !


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

trailof said:


> I would suggest something like the PD-M424 (resin body) or the 545 which is the metal body. I never have liked the single sided pedals because every person I've seen ride with them always has to look down to find the cleat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


38.99 at Nashbar

Shimano M424 Mountain Bike Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Something Nice said:


> STFU


That wasn't nice at all.

Are you mad because I wished you a nice day or what ?

Maybe change your username to "Might be Nice" or "Some Mice" or idk.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I've used Wellgo Wam D10 for years, very durable and can still be found on ebay on the cheap. These are dual purpose, 1 side clipless, 1 side not. Althou you'll have to flip the pedal to clip in, they can be pedaled on either side without.
Crank Bros Mallet are another good option, not as durable, or as cheap, but probably lighter. You can clip in on both sides, althou you may feel the clipless thingy throu your shoe when not clipped, there's plenty of grippy platform to hold onto.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Crank Brothers Mallets. They're clipless. They've got enough surface area for extra support on really rugged trails, and they're not terrible to ride without cycling shoes for short distances.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i've heard stories from almost everybody that they've had a stupid fall-over by forgetting to unclip. some people dont care, and some do. i'll admit, i am afraid of cars. actually, i'm more afraid of traffic than i am gnarly trails! no fear is irrational, unless its a fear of pickles. 

for those suggesting mallets, he'd have to get new cleats, right? Still think you should get a beater bike. from what i've heard, dual sided pedals are not so popular on mtbs because of the "look and see if you're on the right side" annoyance.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

David C said:


> That wasn't nice at all.
> 
> Are you mad because I wished you a nice day or what ?
> 
> Maybe change your username to "Might be Nice" or "Some Mice" or idk.





Something Nice said:


> You're confused once again.
> 
> I'm not mad at all. I'm just laughing at your irrational fears and the nutty things that you've posted while you try to justify those fears.


:skep:

To the OP, pitnan and the meat had some good suggestions, I would add that what ever you use should be known for having good bearings to deal with less than desireable commuting conditions. Good luck.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*None....*

Platform/Clip dual purpose pedals suck. They suck on the trails because the SPD side is heavier and will usually be pointed down.

A couple thoughts:

1. It's really not that big a deal to ride normal shoes on clipless pedals. Almost anyone who has been riding for a while has probably ridden on trial with their regular shoes because they left their bike shoes at home.

2. If you're really and truly concerned about whether it's safe to commute while clipped in, you shouldn't commute at all. You're a safety hazard. You can't hold your lane, you're erratic and you're causing unnecessary traffic problems.

My advice to the OP: Use whatever clipless pedals you currently have on your bike. Ride your bike. Have fun. That is all.

Ken


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sure commuting clipped in can be safe...but its a preference, and its personally fine to be apprehensive about cars suddenly cutting you off, not seeing you, causing a panic situation, etc. i personally dislike traffic, but i'm not a commuter so it doesnt matter.
i think between Dave C and Nice, it should go like this: 
DaveC: i feel sketchy commuting clipped in when i have so much traffic and stopping.
Nice: i dunno, never had a problem with it. whatever.

there! nobody is wrong here!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You missed the point....*



NicoleB28 said:


> sure commuting clipped in can be safe...but its a preference, and its personally fine to be apprehensive about cars suddenly cutting you off, not seeing you, causing a panic situation, etc. i personally dislike traffic, but i'm not a commuter so it doesnt matter.
> i think between Dave C and Nice, it should go like this:
> DaveC: i feel sketchy commuting clipped in when i have so much traffic and stopping.
> Nice: i dunno, never had a problem with it. whatever.
> ...


Commuting in traffic is dangerous for the commuter and for people in cars. If you don't have enough experience with SPD's that you don't feel safe wearing them while commuting, then you don't have enough experience commuting.

That's not the same thing as personal preference.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you can still ride a bike super well, and have never used SPDs. i dont think its a matter of riding erratically clipped in, it was his fear about unclipping in a quick emergency. nobdoy has to clip in commuting, and you can be a great rider without them. i wouldnt say Dave is a bad commuter because he doesnt like to clip in. he rides regular flats and does fine. THe personal preference thing is about what you prefer to ride, not how well of a rider you are. if you are riding all over the place and falling in the road because of clipless....dont stop commuting, just ditch the pedals!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

THE OP IS ASKING FOR ADVICE ON A PEDAL, telling him he's afraid or doesn't have enough experience, or what he should like because it's what you like is silly and why many threads end in the bin. 
Not enough experience commuting, LOL. Ya, go get comfy/learn in traffic, good idea. How bout not enough experience with clipless, or how you can get off the pedal just as fast when clipped in because of superfast Superman like reflexes. Isn't your amount of personal safety also a matter of personal preference? Or is it experience? Hmmm, IDK.... How do simple things get so confusing and personal on here.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> Commuting in traffic is dangerous for the commuter and for people in cars. If you don't have enough experience with SPD's that you don't feel safe wearing them while commuting, then you don't have enough experience commuting.
> 
> That's not the same thing as personal preference.


Well, what about I feel alright already only using flats. So then why should I try commuting with clips ? I'm not saying one's is going to be in danger if commuting with clips, but if he feels like this could be a potential hazard, then it's up to him to decide what pedal he wanna use. And I believe we don't have anywhere near the same commute, since we all live and work in different areas, and at different periods of the day (traffic, night, lunch time, etc).

I'm glad clipless pedal exist, but that doesn't make them the reference for commuting, or nor the flats do. Personal preference here. I prefer to commute on a full squish bike (XC type) for the fun of it since my commute is short. If you have to do 15 miles each ways, then a real commuter type bike (rigid 700c or HT) would be better to some.

Ride what ever makes you happy


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're still missing the point...*



NicoleB28 said:


> you can still ride a bike super well, and have never used SPDs. i dont think its a matter of riding erratically clipped in, it was his fear about unclipping in a quick emergency. nobdoy has to clip in commuting, and you can be a great rider without them. i wouldnt say Dave is a bad commuter because he doesnt like to clip in. he rides regular flats and does fine. THe personal preference thing is about what you prefer to ride, not how well of a rider you are. if you are riding all over the place and falling in the road because of clipless....dont stop commuting, just ditch the pedals!


The point is still alluding you....

The Meat: You're right on. And my advice to the OP remains: Use the current pedals that they're using (SPD's) because dual purpose pedals serve neither purpose very well.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> The point is still alluding you....


nope. i probably just didnt explain myself clearly. i would hate for somebody to tell me if i dont like riding clipped in in traffic, that i should just go home and stop commuting because i'm obviously a hazard. But i DONT commute. this was more for Dave C who would rather ride platforms which serve him just fine, and i was sticking up for him. some people just deal better with certain setups than others.

oh, btw, OP, i saw these too, but as you've already seen before (if you havent been scared off yet) dual purpose are not so good on mtbs....here you go anyway


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

Polish Dog,

I have Forte road pedals that look just like the Shimano pedals that NicoleB28 posted on here. Those are my favorite pedals and they are easy to clip into. On my MTB and recumbents I am using Wellgo single sides pedals that are a little bit harder to clip into. 

Somebody posted here that one of the problem with single sided pedals is that people tend to look down while they are clipping in. I can usually flip the pedal over with the tip of my shoe and clip in with out looking. If I miss it, no problem, I just keep riding until I can either clip in or take a second to look down and see what is going on.


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Forté MTX Pedals - Forte
Dunno about these pedals but they seem like they could do what you're asking for.
Out of stock though so you may have to wait or buy used...


----------



## BouncerHayton (Feb 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll second the Wellgo WAM D10. I've owned an earlier version of the Shimano PD424 and also a campus style 2-sided pedal. Neither is as bulletproof or as light as the WAM D10. Both Performance and Nashbar offer it under their own names - pretty affordable too. I have no problems with finding the clip side on a trail as I generally stay clipped in. The only time I unclip is when I know I'm about to try something stupid.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Polishdog said:


> Looking for something I can commute in and hit the trails. Currently have SPD shoes.


With all of the excitement, I didn't see any particulars on the commute. Perhaps I missed it...
How far are you planning on traveling? What type of roads/paths? Do you plan on switching shoes?

Option 1: Quick little spin on simple roads (flat, bike paths, etc); you'll be there without breaking a sweat and don't plan on changing clothes. Commuting may be a once in a while thing.
I would recommend just pedaling on the SPDs with regular shoes and not worry much.

Option 2: Longer distance and you are going to have to freshen up a bit when you get there. Commuting still once in a while (less frequently than your trail ride)
If you want to avoid cleats on the shoes when you get to your destination, I would think you should get a pair of street-like cycling shoes (like the Keens or things like that) so that you have a stiff sole. Then use these shoes on the SPDs without the cleat.

Option 3: Your new year's resolution is to commute all the time
If you want to avoid the cleat, I would say get the street style bike shoes and platform pedals. You can 100% ride trails with platform pedals, but if you want your SPDs for longer rides, switch the pedals out. It honestly only takes seconds per pedal.

Option 4: You want both the trail and commuter experience to be a pleasant experience. You may be taking a fair amount of stuff with you and you don't want a big, sweaty spot on your back. 
Buy a commuter bike (could be a craig's list beater). You may want more road gearing and may need things like a rack, slicks for tires, mirrors on the side, etc.. It's really okay to have two bikes. Depending on your commute, you might be saving $100+ per month on gas. In the course of a few months, you would pay for the bike in the savings.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Why would you use SPD pedals in the first place? Get platforms or get on a road bike.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

I really do appreciate the input.
My main reason for asking was not to have to change shoes for my short, 2-mile commute. I work near trails, so I can ride at lunch. Last year I rode with PD-M324 pedals; I was just looking for suggestions for other pedals. 
Maybe I'll just keep a pair of shoes at work and ride in with the MTB shoes.


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

> Why would you use SPD pedals in the first place? Get platforms or get on a road bike.


Because he already owns SPDs? I'm curious why you asked about using SPDs. I've been riding on the road and on dirt for years in SPDs, in fact I only own one pair of shoes that I use for both.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

lightjunction said:


> Crank Brothers Mallets. They're clipless. They've got enough surface area for extra support on really rugged trails, and they're not terrible to ride without cycling shoes for short distances.


How bad is "not terrible"? I have candies on my Stumjumper, but am building a Surly Ogre that will probably be half-n-half commuter/errand-runner/ride-to-the-park-with-my-son bike and half trail bike. Was thinking about trying them, but now I'm thinking it would be easier to swap between flats and clipless.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

arkon11 said:


> Why would you use SPD pedals in the first place? Get platforms or get on a road bike.


Road bike? I have a MTB bike that I can commute with and ride at lunch on the trails... who needs a road bike?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

from what i've read, seems that people dont like the dual pedals much. Usually because the platform that comes on them is small and slippery. the only platforms worth having are the really good spiky ones. 

the ones with the cage around them (somebody posted earlier) i had those before, and they can work in a pinch for normal shoes, but you do feel the bulge of the clip. however, its better than trying to ride the slippery SPD clip by itself with normal shoes


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Problem solved :thumbsup:

I forgot the obvious solution that fixes this issue nicely. Clip on platforms like the Shimano SM-PD22 clipons. Essentially, it is a platform you attach a cleat to and then clip the device into the pedal. Low and behold, you now have a platform pedal, no pedal wrench required. When done with the platform, unclip it and be on your way.

Technical details look like you might want to increase the spring tension to keep the platform in place. 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-PD22D-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830661952.pdf


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

CB Mallet 2s with extended pins on the corners are more then enough grip for casual riding.

I wouldnt hit the pumptrack with them unclipped, but have ridden miles in street shoes without issues.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

pitanan said:


> I like these, the platforms stick well.
> 
> Shimano PD-M324 SPD Dual Platform Pedal


I've got a set of these on a multi-purpose HT...can't go wrong!:thumbsup:
I've even used them on a dedicated trail bike when I was in a pinch...annoying at times, buy I learned to ride with toe-clips, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Been using the Wellgo's WAM-D10 for years. I ride my bike all over and sometimes I just jump on.. no special shoes needed

these things are WAY more rugged than the Shimano's, light, litler than any of the shimano's dual purpose, grip better than most other dual purpose pedals and are pretty figgin cheap at $40
I started with them way back when I was learning Clip-in and and after i got used to them I went through all kinds of pedals and brands. Have gone back to these... like the large platform clipped or not.. take a much better beating that any full clip pedal does on the trail and doesn't bother my foot like a standard clip in pedal does when I'm riding over to the store or to get the mail..

I did like the Shimano PD M324's but one good wack and the platform cage was all twisted.. and they weight more (ok it's only like 20 grams diff  but hey) and the wellgos are 1/2 the price....










there are those that think everyone rides the same or should ride the same as they do.. or that people don't have differing uses, but forget about them.. get what works for you and ignore those people. dual purpose pedals are a good thing.. I'll never go back to a tiny little clipless only pedal..


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

"I'll second the Wellgo WAM D10. I've owned an earlier version of the Shimano PD424 and also a campus style 2-sided pedal. Neither is as bulletproof or as light as the WAM D10. Both Performance and Nashbar offer it under their own names - pretty affordable too. I have no problems with finding the clip side on a trail as I generally stay clipped in. The only time I unclip is when I know I'm about to try something stupid. "


what he said^

wam d10's all the way! 4th season racing on them. Flip em over when you want to be able to eject easily or do a bikerfox hop. Great traction from the pins.
With 2 sided ones like mallets you still feel the bump of the egg beater under your foot.
I hope these are produced forever. My favorite hands down.


----------



## rinconjake680 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm using the new crank brother mallets and like them alot. Adjustable pins extended all the way, and cleat spacers installed. They work great clipped in with spd shoes, but also work great as platforms. I really like the option of not wearing my bike shoes for a quick run down to get some ice cream with the wife


----------



## Pink Bomber (Feb 19, 2012)

*Avoid this one*

I'm sorry but I must recommend a vote against these. It's really hard to clip into them and the unclipped side will scratch the heck out of your leg or pants.



pitanan said:


> I like these, the platforms stick well.
> 
> Shimano PD-M324 SPD Dual Platform Pedal


----------

